# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  مفجر الثورة التونسية على فيسبوك يعلن عن ندمه على قيام الثورة ويعتذر لبن علي ومبارك

## هدوء عاصف

*مفجر الثورة التونسية على فيسبوك يعلن عن ندمه على قيام الثورة ويعتذر لبن علي ومبارك	
**
نشرت  صفحة 'أنا آسف يا ريس' على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي 'فيس بوك' رسالة أدمن  أول وأشهر الصفحات التونسية التى دعت للثورة فى تونس والتي قال فيها 'أريد  أن أصارحكم بما في قلبي والله شاهد على ما أقول ... لا تسبوني ولا تشتموني  لأن كلامي هذا مر و لن يعجب معظمكم ولكنني قررت أن أصارحكم به لانه الحقيقة  التي توصلت إليها بعد أن تفقهت قليلا في ديني و بعد أن رأيت بعيني ما سوف  تسمعونه الآن مني '.



وقال : ' لو كنت أعلم بان كل هذه الفتن ستحل  بنا ليلا نهارا بعد الثورة لما دعوت الناس للخروج ضد بن علي و لما جعلت هذه  الصفحة مساهمة بقوة في الثورة التونسية ... الآن تيقنت ان هذا الشعب مع كل  الشعوب العربية لا يستحقون الحرية ولا ينفع معهم إلا العصا لأن نفوسهم  مريضة و قبل تغيير حكامهم كان الاولى بهم أن يغيروا أنفسهم '.

وأضاف  في رسالته ' كذلك لا أظن ان بن علي او مبارك او بشار الاسد و القذافي و  صالح أشر من الحجاج ابن يوسف فما فعله الحجاج في عهده لا يجرؤ اللسان على  ذكره ومع ذلك لم يخرج عليه اهل السنة والجماعة و صبروا على أذاه و ظلمه و  بطشه'.

وتابع :'لقد ندمت لقد ندمت لقد ندمت على ما فعلته عن جهل و  ان حزني كبير و همي عظيم على هذا الحال الذي وصلنا اليه اليوم ... انظروا  كيف جنت ثورتنا على بقية الدول العربية انظروا كم من مسلم ومسلمة قتلوا في  بلادنا تونس اولا ثم مصر و ليبيا و اليمن و سوريا و غيرها كما اذكركم جميعا  بأن الجزائر قتل فيها طوال عشرية سوداء من فترة التسعينيات اكثر من 250  الف مسلم ومسلمة جراء فتنة كبيرة و لهذا لم تقم اليوم ثورة في الجزائر  بالرغم من فساد نظام الجنرالات الذي يحكم هناك فالجزائريون ذاقوا ذرعا من  كوارث وخراب الثورات حين انعدم أمنهم و ازهقت أرواحهم. فحياتهم و أمنهم  اليوم أغلى عندهم من الثورة التي قسمتهم الى مسلمين و كفار و سفكت دماءهم  بغير حق'.

واليكم نص الرسالة كاملاً :

اريد ان اصارحكم بما  في قلبي والله شاهد على ما اقول ... لا تسبوني ولا تشتموني لان كلامي هذا  مر و لن يعجب معظمكم ولكنني قررت ان اصارحكم به لانه الحقيقة التي توصلت  اليها بعد ان تفقهت قليلا في ديني و بعد ان رايت بعيني ما سوف تسمعونه الان  مني:

' لو كنت اعلم بان كل هذه الفتن ستحل بنا ليلا نهارا بعد  الثورة لما دعوت الناس للخروج ضد بن علي و لما جعلت هذه الصفحة مساهمة بقوة  في الثورة التونسية ... الان تيقنت ان هذا الشعب مع كل الشعوب العربية لا  يستحقون الحرية ولا ينفع معهم الا العصا لان نفوسهم مريضة و قبل تغيير  حكامهم كان الاولى بهم ان يغيرو انفسهم
قال الله تعالى : ' وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا ' [ الأنعام : 129 ]...
فالرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم غير نفوس الناس اولا قبل تغيير الدولة وليس العكس ولكن  نحن لم نسر على نهج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و غيرنا الدولة قبل ان نغير  انفسنا
ولهذا نحن نعاني اليوم فكل طريق ليس على هدى الله و رسوله محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم يكون مئاله الفشل والخسران و هذا ما جرى لنا اليوم و  الايام القادمة سوف تثبت لكم كلامي لكل من يستهزء به او يشك فيه او يطعن  فيه

صحيح انني اكره بن علي كما اكره كل الحكام الظلمة و الطغاة  الذين مثله فقد كنت منذ صغري اكره الظلم وادافع عن المظلومين بقدر ما اقدر و  اقول كلمة الحق لان الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس و لكن الان ندمت على كل ما  فعلته انطلاقا من يوم 17 ديسمبر 2010 لانني لم اكن اعلم ديني جيدا و قد  كانت نيتي ان انصر الضعفاء و افضح جرائم بوليس بن علي الذي كان يقتل في  الناس العزل و لكن كان عليا ان اصبر على اذى بن علي و ظلمه مثلما امرنا  سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم و لكنني كنت اجهل ديني
لو كنت على علم  بالحديث الذي اوصانا فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم الذي لا ينطق عن  الهوى بعدم الخروج على الحاكم الجائر والظالم و الصبر على ظلمه ولو قسم  ظهرنا صدقوني لما دعوت الناس للخروج على بن علي بالرغم من كرهي وبغضي له في  الله بسبب ما فعله بنا من تضييق ضيقه علينا في الدنيا و في الدين ...
نعم  بن علي حاكم جائر وفاسق و سارق و مجرم و عاصي لله و كل ذلك لدينا فيه  برهان ولكنه لم يكن كافرا و ما دام لم يتفوه بكفر بواح لدينا فيه من الله  برهان لم يكن علينا الخروج عليه حتى بالمظاهرات السلمية لانها تفتح باب  للاندساس و للفوضى و من ثمة سفك الدماء و قتل الابرياء وكان من الافضل لو  اننا صبرنا على شره و ترك امره لله فهو المتكفل بتغييره مثلما تكفل بتغيير  بورقيبة الجائر من قبله و ضربه بظالم مثله يدعى زين العابدن بن علي
قال الله تعالى : ' وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا ' [ الأنعام : 129 ]...

و  حتى لو فرضنا ان الحاكم كافر ... فلا يجوز الخروج عليه الا بتوفر القدرة  على ازاحته و استبداله بحاكم مسلم صالح مكانه حفضا للأرواح و البلاد من  الفوضى و الخراب و نحن نرى ماحدث في ليبيا و يحدث في سوريا و الواجب ان  نتعامل مع الشرع بالعقل و ليس بالعاطفة و الحماسة المفرطة التي تذهب العقول  و القاعدة العامة في الاسلام درء المفاسد و جلب المصالح و عليها تجري كل  الاحكام و المقاصد فلا يجوز تغيير مفسدة بمفسدة اعظم منها لانها تاتي بسفك  الدماء و الخراب والفوضى والفتن للمسلمين و هذا ما فصله لنا علمائنا  الربانيين و لا اظن احدا قد فتن مثل فتنة الامام احمد ابن حنبل مع المعتزلة  في فتنة خلق القران فقد تم تعذيبه شر عذاب في سجن موحش حتى ينطق بان  القران مخلوق وليس كلام الله و لكنه ثبت على الحق و لم يطاوع المعتزلة في  معتقدهم الباطل و قال ان القران هو كلام الله و و ليس بمخلوق و لكن مع كل  ذلك لم يامر اهل السنة والجماعة بالخروج على المعتزلة و حذرهم من مغبة فعل  ذلك وهم الذين كانو ينتظرون منه مجرد اشارة حتى يقتلو هؤلاء المعتزلة  الضلال شر قتلة ولكن الامام احمد التزم بما ارشدنا به رسولنا الكريم ولم  يفتي بالخروج على المعتزلة خوفا من الفتنة ومن سفك دماء الابرياء من  المسلمين

كذلك لا اظن ان بن علي او مبارك او بشار الاسد و القذافي و  صالح اشر من الحجاج ابن يوسف فما فعله الحجاج في عهده لا يجرء اللسان على  ذكره ومع ذلك لم يخرجو عليه اهل السنة والجماعة و صبرو على اذاه و ظلمه و  بطشه

عفوك يا رب لم اكن اعلم بان حال هذه البلاد لن يتصلح ابدا الا  في حالة تغيير ما بانفسنا وليس تغيير حاكمنا الجائر و لم اكن اعلم ايضا  بان زين العابدين بن علي ما هو الا نتيجة طبيعية لمجتمعنا الفاسد 'كما  تكونو يولى عليكم' فالخطء ليس منه بل منا نحن فلو ان نفوسنا كانت نقية و  تخشى الله تعالى لولى الله علينا حاكما عادلا يخشى ربه مثلنا فلا يظلمنا  ولا يقهرنا فما زين العابدين بن علي اذن الا مرآة لنا و لانفسنا المريضة  واخلاقنا الهابطة و طباعنا الانانية و الانتهازية

بن علي هو بكل  معاصيه و فسقه هو في حقيقته النسخة الحقيقية للتونسي العادي في العموم فمن  كان فيكم لا يتعامل بالربى و من كان فيكم لا يكذب و من كان فيكم لا يسب و  لا يشتم ولا يتكلم في غيبة الناس و لا يستهزء بهم و من كان فينا لا يظلم  الناس و من كان فينا لا يغش في معاملاته و من كان فيكم لا يحلف بالكذب و من  كان فيكم لا يرشي الناس لقضاء حاجياته و من كان فيكم لا يسرق الدولة و  يعتبر سرقتها حلال و من كان فيكم يحترم ابسط اشارات المرور في الشارع ...  ومن كان فيكم ينصر الضعفاء و لا يقول اخطى راسي واضرب في عهد بن علي و من  كان فيكم يتزكى على ماله ويصلي صلواته الخمسة جماعة وفي وقتها من دون ان  يؤخرها قليلا حتى تنتهي مباراة كرة القدم و حتى تنتهي تلك اللقطة المشوقة  من المسلسل او الفيلم الذي تتابعونه على شاشة التلفاز الخ ... فاذا كنا نحن  الشعب التونسي بمثل هذا الانحطاط الاخلاقي العظيم فكيف تريدون من الله  تعالى ان لا يولي علينا شخص مثلنا يحكمنا ثم يظلمنا و يقهرنا مثلما نظلم  انفسنا و نظلم بعضنا... صدقوني لو اننا كنا نتقي الله في ديننا و محيانا  ونحب الخير للناس ولا نغش و لا نكذب و لا نسرق الخ لكان الله تعالى قد رفق  بنا و ولى علينا حاكما طيبا و عادلا مثلنا ينصفنا و لا يظلمنا

نعم  بن علي بالرغم من ظلمه وجوره فهو ارحم من الحرية التي كسبناها من هذه  الثورة و التي اصبحت نقمة علينا وراينا فيها العجب العجاب من اعداء الدين و  من الرويبضات و المبتدعين و الجهلة و السفهاء و المرضى و الانتهازيين ...  ماذا ربحنا من هذه الثورات غير سفك الدماء و الفتن و خراب البيوت و غلاء  المعيشة و كثرة السرقة و ازدياد البطالة و الفوضى و انعدام الامن و  الاعتداء العلني على المقدسات الدينية و الانحطاط الاخلاقي و التنابز  بالالقاب و الاتهامات الباطلة ... لم اكن اعلم بان الثورة سيركب عليها  الانتهازيين و الجبناء و سوف يقطف ثمارها انذال القوم

لقد ندمت لقد  ندمت لقد ندمت على ما فعلته عن جهل و ان حزني كبير و همي عظيم على هذا  الحال الذي وصلنا اليه اليوم ... انظرو كيف جنت ثورتنا على بقية الدول  العربية انظرو كم من مسلم ومسلمة قتلو في بلادنا تونس اولا ثم مصر و ليبيا و  اليمن و سوريا و غيرهم كما اذكركم جميعا بان الجزائر قتل فيها طوال عشرية  سوداء من فترة التسعينات اكثر من 250 الف مسلم ومسلمة جراء فتنة كبيرة و  لهذا لم تقم اليوم ثورة في الجزائر بالرغم من فساد نظام الجينيرالات الذي  يحكم هناك فالجزائريون ذاقو ذرعا من كوارث وخراب الثورات حين انعدم امنهم و  ازهقت ارواحهم. فحياتهم و امنهم اليوم اغلى عندهم من الثورة التي قسمتهم  الى مسلمين و كفار و سفكت دمائهم بغير حق

ويحنا ثم ويحنا كيف لا  نعلم ان قتل النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق كبيرة من أكبر الكبائر ، ويعظم  الجرم ويشتد الإثم حين تكون هذه النفس نفسا مؤمنة ، فلا شك أن حرمة دم  المسلم أعظم عند الله -تعالى- من حرمة الكعبة بل زوال الدنيا أهون عند الله  من قتل المسلم !!

لقد مات العشرات من الالاف من المسلمين في هذه  الثورات التي سموها بالربيع العربي و هي والله ماهي الا صقيع عربي ... هاهي  ليبيا اليوم تنقسم و تتفتت وهاهو جنوب اليمن ينتفض و يعلن العصيان المدني  مطالبا بالاستقلال عن اليمن الشمالية و هاهي مصر تعاني من الفتن و الفوضى و  هاهي سوريا مهددة بحرب اهلية طويلة المدى لا يعلم اثرها على الامة الا  الله تعالى و من ثم ربما يتم تقسيمها الى اجزاء فيكون العدو الصهيوني هو  الفائز في كل هذه الفوضى المسماة بثورات الربيع العربي... نحن نتصارع فيما  بيننا و نتفتت و اعداء الامة يتمتعون بفرقتنا و يخططون لمزيد تقسيمنا و  يضحكون علينا و على جهلنا ... صدقت يا رسول الله حين حذرتنا من مغبة الخروج  على ولي امرنا الجائر والظالم و حين قلت لنا اصبرو على ظلمه ولو قسم  ظهوركم ولكننا تعجلنا و لم نصبر لاننا جهلة بديننا و ها نحن اليوم نعاني من  جراء ما اقترفته ايدينا

اعداء الامة سوف ينهشون لحومنا فنحن الان  لا نملك لا حول ولا قوة ما دام الداء من داخلنا و ما دامت نفوسنا مريضة و  غير مطهرة فوالله ان حالنا سوف يكون من الاسوء الى الاسوء مادمنا على هذه  الحال

ارجو من الله الغفور الرحيم ان يغفر لي ولجميع المؤمنين  والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم و الاموات ذنوبنا هذه و ان يرحمنا و يرحم جميع  المسلمين الذين قضو حتفهم في هذه الفتن العظيمة كما ارجو من الله تعالى ان  يحفظنا و ينجينا من هذه الفتن ما ظهر منها و ما بطن لانها لا ترحم صغيرا و  لا كبيرا الا من رحم ربي

اذكركم و نفسي بهذه الاية الكريمة التي  تمثل حبل النجاة لنا في كل الاوقات و في كل الازمان و من دونها سوف نضيع و  سوف نشقى و سوف نكون من الخاسرين مثلما نحن الان

قال تعالى ' إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ '

و اختم بهذه الاية الكريمة التي يحثنا الله تعالى فيها بعدم التفرق شيعا ولا احزابا وبالاعتصام بحبله

قال  تعالى ' وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً  فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا  وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا  كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ '

اعذروني على الاطالة والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*فينا نقول "الشعب يريد إعادة التأهيل للشعب قبل الحاكم !!"
يمكن نشوف الموضوع سخيف لكن صدق قال بالنسبة للواقع اللي انفرض على الشعوب لكن الحكام اللي انطردوا بستاهلوا والله لا يردهم .. هيك رأيي ..
*

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن يكون هيك هدوء ... والاغلب كان ينظر لهالشي انو صواب ... بس شوف الواقع شو صار فيو بعد  هالثورات ... بلاد ادمرت وبلاد ضاعت خيراتها وبلاد رجعت تحت الاحتلال الاجنبي .. اكيد هالشعوب ماصدقت تخلص من هالاحتلال الاجنبي وكافحوا وجاهدوا باموالهم واولادهم وبالفعل طردوا المحتل الاجنبي بس سبحان الله بطريقة غبية رجعوا هالاحتلال

----------


## دموع الغصون

أنا مارح علق كتير على موضوع ازا كانو بستاهلو أو لا مافينا نقيم الوضع من بعيد ، كدول عربية إسلامية المفروض يكون منهجنا إسلامي ، بإتباع كتاب الله وسنة نبيه - صلّ الله عليه وسلم - فطاعة ولي الأمر واجبه كما أن لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق ، و العقل البشري مدرك للحال و من المفترض كما يطالب بحقوقه أن يقوم بواجباته 
أي إنسان بستلم مسؤول بتغير بطبيعة البشر لأنه مافي وازع من داخله مافي قناعة مافي رقابة ذاتيه لو كل إنسان يتقي الله بتصرفاته و أفعاله ويراقب ذاته و يحب لأخيه كما يحب لنفسه ، مهما كان هالمواطن سواء كان عامل أو مدرس أو مهندس أو تلميذ أو رئيس وزراء أو وزير أو نائب أو رئيس 
لو كان الإصلاح بنفسكو كان ما وصل الوضع لهون 
الخطأ مو بالأشخاص الخطأ بالسياسات بالمنهجيات المتبعة مافينا نرضي الجميع إذا الرسول صلّ الله عليه وسلم ما قدر يرضي أهل مكة والمدينة سواء كانو مسلمين أو من غير ديانة فكيف لبشر بعيدين كل البعد عن الدين الإسلامي بدهم يرضو مطالب الملايين 

مشكور هدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً محمد ودموع وآرائكم اكتر من رائعة وفعلاً ما بقدر الحاكم يلبي كل مطالب الشعوب ، الشعوب فعلاً بدها اصلاح ، اصلاح للشعوب نفسها قبل اي حد تاني ، هي المسؤولية بتقع على الكل ، يعني كمان على الحكومات وعلى الحكام فيه لوم ، لوم يعني بمسائل الفساد الحاصل ، بس ما بظن انو فيه دولة خالية من الفساد ، ما اتوقع انو رح نوصل لمرحلة من المثالية لنكون فيها مثاليين بكل شي ..
الموضوع والله يا جماعة عبارة عن فتنه وانتشرت ، وهالفتنة رسولنا عليه الصلاة والسلام حذرنا منها ، وللأسف كل مالها بتنتشر على رقعة الدول العربية ، وليش مين قال انو احنا بالأردن ما فيه فتنه؟ اللي عم بصير الآن هو نوع من الفتن الظاهرة مع انو احنا اخف بلاء من غيرنا بس اللي بصير من مظاهرات ومطالبات بالإصلاح هو جزء من الفتنة المنتشرة في الوطن العربي ، يا رب يوعى الجميع على هالموضوع ويتداركوه قبل ليكبر ويتوسع اكتر من هيك ..
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ما رح ينفع الندم لانه راح اللي راح ورح يجي شيء اسوأ 
لانه في ارواح ماتت صعب تتعوض..

الله يهدي النفوس وتنتشر الراحه والسعاده بكل الدول الاسلاميه 
*

----------


## shams spring

*ممممم من تحت النار لتحت المزراب 

هيك بوصف حال الشعوب حاليا

لانه الكل انقسم نصفين ... حتى الدول الي ما صار فيها شيء انقسمت ما بين مؤيد ومعارض
انا مع الثورات يلي صارت من البداية لكن الثورة الي صار بسوريا خلتني اتردد كتير 
الوضع صعب اكتر من الي بنسمعة ( يمكن لانه في ناس من سوريا اجو الاردن وسمعت حكيهم وشو الي صار فيهم والي بصر باهلم ... القتل بوحشية ... واشياء بتشيب ...) خلاني احكي يا ريت لا كان في ثورات ولا اشي
الفتة صعبة ... ولعن الله من ايقضها ... والمشكلة الاكبر انها بدها فترة كتير طويلة لتنتهي هاد اذا انتهت اصلا !!!!

الله يبعدنا عن هالثورات ... ويحمي الاردن منها ومن الفتن ... والله الامن والاستقرار نعمة 

مشكووووور هدوء ..تقبل مروري ^_^*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لمروركم وإبداء آرائكم شمس وصديقة منورين انتو والجميع ..
*

----------


## دليلة

الله يهدي الحال ويعمم السلام في كل البلدان العربية والمسلمة هدا وش  نتمنى

----------


## Tiem

الله يهدينا ويصلحنا ويجمعنا لا يفرقنا

----------

